# EQYSS Mane and tale human and horse shampoo and conditioner



## lavenderpink (Jul 6, 2008)

I heard from one of the ladies (forgot which site) she informed me that this EQYSS (From Australia) hair product which is ALSO GREAT for human hair use also had helped her hair in growth and softness, I just placed my order with company, i Ordered there shampoo, conditioner and avacado spray detangler,Has anyone tried this and how did it do for your hair?


----------



## Ashley (Jul 6, 2008)

These might help you:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...ner-42087.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...air-74738.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...oos-43505.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...ail-28975.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...ail-30838.html


----------



## lavenderpink (Jul 6, 2008)

God bless you Ashley !! Thank you sooo much !!!


----------

